
Search News YC (unofficial) - jasonyan
http://nycs.bigheadlabs.com/
======
jasonyan
I wrote this because I wanted to look for some old articles which were no
longer listed. I started crawling News YC over night at a slow rate, and it is
still going, so many of the latest links and comments are not indexed yet.

I threw the code together, so feel free to report any bugs you encounter.
However, I won't have time to touch this for the next few days.

I imagine at some time News YC will have a search feature implemented (it may
even be today with all the recent changes), so Paul, let me know if you want
this removed.

~~~
pg
Wow; my slight annoyance at having someone write software I wish I was writing
(instead of working on my damned talk for startup school) is outweighed by how
impressed I am at your initiative. Plus it's actually useful...

------
JMiao
Thanks, Jason. This is great.

------
Harj
good initiative. well done.

